# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  remato terreno de 500mt2 . terreno de riego   a 20 min del aeropuerto en cajamarca

## nancy gastelo

Remato terreno de 500mt2 a 85,000 soles . inf al 976034675 Jaime chavezTemas similares: remato terreno Remato mi terreno agrícola en el distrito de Caraz, provincia de Huaylas, departamento de Ancash, de 2.5731 HA VENDO TERRENO DE 9.80 HAS. EN CAJAMARCA VENTA DE TERRENO DE 12.55 HAS. CON SIST. DE RIEGO , LUZ Y AGUA POTABLE. VENDO TERRENO DE 9.80 HAS. EN CAJAMARCA PARA REFORESTAR

----------

